# Questions about exposing screens



## Bayarearich (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi I am new to screen printing and I’m having issues burning screens I have a exposure unit with vacuum it has six four foot Florissant bulbs in it that are 25w ea. I’ve tried 3 different times now was the first time I’ve burned for 3 1/2 minutes and my image kind of came out but washed a lot of it out the second time I went for 55sec and nothing washed out So I’m trying to figure out how long should I be exposing the screens for Thanks in advance any help is appreciated


----------

